# مشروع الألمنيوم فى السعودية



## alshangiti (1 مايو 2007)

*تم مساء اليوم الاثنين 13ربيع الآخر 1428هـ الموافق 30 مايو 2007م توقيع أتفاق الشروط الأساسية للمشروع الاستراتيجي المشترك بين شركة التعدين العربية السعودية "معادن" ومجموعة الكان لإنشاء مشروع ألمنيوم متكامل من المنجم إلى المنتج النهائي بتكلفته رأسمالية تبلغ (26.25) مليار ريال سعودي أي بما يعادل 7 مليارات دولار أمريكي.*
*ويهدف المشروع إلى استثمار احتياطيات خام البوكسايت بالزبيرة والذي يقع بين منطقتي حائل والقصيم لإنتاج 720 ألف طن سنويا من مادة الألمنيوم بمواصفات عالمية في المدينة التعدينية برأس الزور بالمنطقة الشرقية، وسيتم تصدير أكثر من 70% من الألمنيوم المنتج إلى خارج المملكة.*
*وقع الاتفاق عن شركة معادن رئيسها وكبير إدارييها التنفيذيين الدكتور عبدالله بن عيسى الدباغ فيما وقعه نيابة عن شركة الكان رئيس شركة الكان لمعادن الأساس السيد ميشيل جاك.*
*وأكد معالي وزير البترول والثروة المعدنية رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة معادن المهندس علي بن إبراهيم النعيمي في كلمة افتتح بها مراسم توقيع الاتفاق أن هذا المشروع الذي يعد اكبر مشروع متكامل من نوعه بالعالم سيدعم النمو الصناعي بالمملكة ويساهم في تنويع الاقتصاد السعودي وتشكيل روافد مالية جديدة للاقتصاد الوطني وإيجاد آفاق من الفرص الوظيفية من خلال فتح مجالات جديدة من الأنشطة الاقتصادية ، كما أنه يدعم توجهات المملكة بقيادة خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز يحفظه الله وسمو ولي عهده الأمين نحو التوسع في تنفيذ المشاريع الصناعية الكبيرة التي تفضي إلى نقل وتوطين التقنية المتقدمة. *
*من ناحيته وصف الدكتور عبدالله بن عيسى الدباغ رئيس شركة معادن الاتفاق بأنه تعزيز لوضع المملكة الإستراتيجي والصناعي في مجال الصناعات التعدينية ودفعة قوية للجهود الرامية إلى تنمية وتطوير المنتجات الصناعية السعودية لتحقق التميز والتفوق في محك المنافسة بالأسواق العالمية.*
*وأشار إلى أن هذه الشراكة الإستراتيجية بين شركة معادن بما لديها من احتياطيات كبيرة من المواد الخام وتوفر الطاقة بأسعار مناسبة والموقع الاستراتيجي للمملكة بين الأسواق العالمية وشركة الكان بما تمتلكه من خبرات عالمية واسعة وتقنية متقدمة في مجال صناعة الألمنيوم ستحقق لهذا المشروع النجاح وسهولة انسياب منتجاته إلى الأسواق في جميع أنحاء العالم. *
*وبين د. الدباغ أن المشروع سيطور احتياطيات خام البوكسايت بالزبيرة والتي تكفي لأكثر من 30 عام و يشتمل المشروع على عمليات تصنيع أولية في موقع تمعدن الخام بالزبيرة ، تتمثل في إنشاء المنجم ومرافق البنية التحتية ،كما يتضمن إقامة صناعات تحويلية في المدينة التعدينية برأس الزور تشتمل على مصفاة للالومينا بطاقة إنتاجية تصل إلى 1.6 مليون طن سنويا ، ومصهر للألمونيوم بطاقة إنتاجية تبلغ 720 ألف طن سنويا. بالإضافة إلى ميناء كبير لتصدير المنتجات يتكون من ثلاثة مرافئ وخدمات لاستقبال السفن العملاقة، وسيتم توفير الطاقة والبخار والمياه المحلاة لهذا المشروع عن طريق إنشاء محطة كبيرة لتوليد الكهرباء تبلغ طاقتها الإنتاجية 1.400ميقاواط وما زاد عن حاجة المشروع سيتم إضافته إلى الشبكة المحلية. وسترتبط منشآت التعدين مع منشآت الصناعات التحويلية بواسطة خط سكة حديد الشمال –الجنوب التي ينفذها حاليا صندوق الاستثمارات العامة.*
*وأبان د. الدباغ أن هذا الاتفاق يتوج جهود معادن في إيجاد شركاء استراتيجيين لمشاريعها العملاقة حيث وقعت مؤخرا اتفاق الشروط الأساسية للمشاركة الإستراتيجية في مشروع معادن للفوسفات مع الشركة السعودية للصناعات الأساسية "سابك"الذي تبلغ تكلفته الرأسمالية (13) مليار ريال، لاستثمار احتياطيات الفوسفات في شمال المملكة لإنتاج الأسمدة الفوسفاتية مما يحقق لشركة معادن أن تكون الركيزة الثالثة للصناعات السعودية متكاملة مع شركة سابك وأرامكو السعودية ،مؤكدا على أن شركة معادن تصمم مشاريعها التعدينية على أحدث المعايير البيئية وفقا لسياستها البيئية التي تتوخى الحذر الشديد في الحفاظ على البيئة والموارد الطبيعية في جميع مشاريعها من خلال أساليب تشغيلية متوافقة مع الأنظمة والمعايير والمقاييس البيئية المحلية والدولية.*

*من جهة ثانية عبر السيد رتشارد ايفنز رئيس شركة الكان وكبير إدارييها التنفيذيين عن سروره للمشاركة في هذا المشروع المتميز في المملكة التي تشهد نهضة تنموية مضطردة .وأشار إلى أن ما يميز الاستثمار في هذا المشروع هو وجود مزيجا مثاليا من المنافسة يتمثل في توفر مصادر الطاقة وكذلك توفر البوكسايت الخام محليا والبنية الأساسية المتطورة والموقع الاستراتيجي الجيد.*
*وقال أنه بتضافر الجهود مع إستراتيجية شركة الكان للمعادن الأساسية فإن هذا المشروع سيحظى بإمكانيات تحقق له أن يكون واحدا من أقل تكاليف التشغيل بالقطاع الصناعي.*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
* ملاحظة للإعلاميين *

 *شركة معادن** (**www.Maaden.com.sa)*

*أنشئت شركة " معادن" برأسمال يصل إلى 8 مليارات ريال وهي مملوكة بالكامل للدولة ومن المقرر طرحها للتخصيص نهاية عام 2007م بغرض ممارسة مختلف أوجه النشاط التعديني التي تتعلق بكل مراحل صناعة التعدين بما في ذلك تنمية وتطوير وتحسين صناعة المعادن ومنتجاتها والصناعات ذات العلاقة بها في أراضي المملكة العربية السعودية. وقد دخل بعض هذه المعادن كالذهب مثلا في طور الاستغلال التجاري ،حيث يساهم في دفع عجلة الاقتصاد الوطني. أما المعادن الأخرى مثل الفوسفات والألمنيوم فهي ضمن الاستثمارات التي في طور التنفيذ. وتهدف شركة معادن إلى الاستفادة من هذه الثروات القيمة بطريقة مناسبة لتعزيز فرص التنمية المستمرة.ولتحقيق هذه الأهداف ، كونت معادن فريق عمل متمرس لتعزيز دور التعدين في تنمية اقتصاد المملكة ،مما يؤدي إلى دعم التنمية الإقليمية ، وتوفير المواد الخام للصناعات الاستهلاكية وإيجاد الفرص الوظيفية المستقرة للكوادر الوطنية ، وتعمل معادن حاليا على تحويل الجهود السابقة في مجال المسح الجيولوجي والتنقيب المعدني إلى صناعة حيوية توفر الفرص الاستثمارية والوظيفية.كما تعمل الشركة حاليا على تنفيذ استثمارات بأكثر من 41 بليون ريال في مشاريع مثل – مشروع البوكسايت والفوسفات والمغنيزايت والكاولين والمعادن الصناعية الأخرى وتمتلك أربعة مناجم عاملة هي : مهد الذهب والصخيبرات وبلغة والحجار ويصل إنتاجها السنوي حوالي 240الف أونصة من الذهب 550 ألف أونصة من الفضة و600 طن من النحاس 1700طن من الزنك . كما أن الشركة تعمل على تطوير منجمي الأمار والدويحي وتمتلك رخص استكشاف لأكثر من 80,000 كيلومتر مربع، وهي تمضي قدما في تطوير المدينة التعدينية الصناعية برأس الزور بمساحة 78 كيلو متر مربع.*



* مجموعة الكان الكندية ** (**www.alcan.com) *

*تعتبر مجموعة الكان إحدى الشركات العالمية القيادية في صناعة المعادن ، حيث أن لديها منتجات وخدمات بأرقى المواصفات العالمية . وتمتلك تقنية على مستوى عالمي وخبرات واسعة في مجال تعدين البوكسايت ومعالجة مادة الالومينا وصهر المعادن الأولية وإنتاج الطاقة وتصنيع الألمنيوم واللدائن والتغليف بالإضافة إلى تقديم حلول في مجال الهندسة.وشركة الكان مهيأة لمواجهة جميع احتياجات عملائها .*
*ويصل عدد الموظفين بشركة الكان 68000 موظف بما في ذلك العاملين في المشاريع المشتركة في 61 بلد ومنطقة. وقد بلغ دخلها السنوي لعام 2006ميلادية 23.6 بليون دولار.*
*وتدرج الكان أسمها في مؤشر داو جونز العالمي منذ عام 2003م*


----------

